# Community > Resource Library >  Must be my lucky day.

## Shearer

Went into town this afternoon and had a quick look in the second hand shop. Found this.

Paid the princely sum of 50c.

----------


## 223nut

Buy a lotto ticket whilst your at it  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Buy a lotto ticket whilst your at it


Just did.

----------


## Maca49

I paid $69.50 more for mine many many years ago! Hope my wife hasnt flogged it off !!!!!

----------


## Shearer

Can't see your name in it @Maca49. In fact it is completely clean and in very good condition. Been keeping my eye out for a copy for more than 20 years.

----------


## Maca49

Ive got two of them, you should have asked!! :Grin:

----------


## Gibo

> Ive got two of them, you should have asked!!


 :Yaeh Am Not Durnk:  :Oh U !:  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Shearer

> Ive got two of them, you should have asked!!


You probably would want more than 50c for one though  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## norsk

I must thave read that Book a dozen times as a teenager.

----------


## keneff

Lyman give it away online in PDF for free. I have it on my notebook. PM me your email address if you want a copy.  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## Maca49

PDFs ain't real!!

----------


## Maca49

Here's some good reads

----------


## Sideshow

Two dogs and a rifle is a good read!
Some of those boars are massive  :Zomg:

----------


## northdude

I always like a wander through a second hand book shop

----------


## Shearer

@Maca49. Just found this.
Trade Me - Listings from dionoco

----------


## nor-west

Red stags calling 1st edition going for $10.00.......................Fark!!

----------


## northdude

I picked up a guide to hunting in new Zealand by p Holden for 5 bucks a couple of weeks ago

----------


## Maca49

> I always like a wander through a second hand book shop


You just like the smell? :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Sharp Shooters a good book for someone starting out

----------


## keneff

> PDFs ain't real!!


Real enough to read, Maca49  :Thumbsup:

----------


## Maca49

Two more, Mike Bennett is a good read, scarce book as well, I only own two, this ones a first edition1979.
They reprinted in paper back as well

----------


## trooper90

Wow read all these books plus Keith severinsen ones while at school,my library had an awesome collection of hunting books all 1st editions a past head master or someone must have loved hunting! Wonder if they are still there :-) 





Sent from my HP 8 using Tapatalk

----------


## Scouser

> Two dogs and a rifle is a good read!
> Some of those boars are massive


Agree, ive read that one!!!

----------

